# Chkdsk command not recognized



## culver_tefft (Jan 27, 2009)

I try to schedule chkdsk /f from command prompt and get the following message: "chkdsk is not a recognized external or internal command..."

What is the fix for this?

Culver


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

You could try starting in safe mode, then log on with the Administrator account and try again and see....


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Culver 

Or
At the command prompt try typing
C:\%systemroot%\system32\chkdsk.exe C: /r 

.


----------



## culver_tefft (Jan 27, 2009)

I wasn't able to get into Safe Mode. Usually that is option but I have a Compaque and I can't find Safe Mode option with F8, F10, Del.

I was able to run /%systemroot%/system32/chkdsk /r with no problem however I could not change directory to C:\

But when I try to run chkdsk from command prompt I stiil get comman not recognized. so is there a fix fir that? Is that maybe somewhere the path isn't being recognized? There seems to be something significant because I get the same command not recognized message when I try to change directories.

ASnd Thank you for your kind help and suggestions.

Culver


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Could you check this please

Right click 'My Computer/Properties/Advanced tab
Click 'Enviornment Variables'
Click on 'PATH' from the list of system variables

Does it read
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem

Do not change anything yet
.


----------



## culver_tefft (Jan 27, 2009)

The path is as follows: PATH: C:\Program Files\Common Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\Qt\Qt 4.3.3;
I am not sure what if anything follows the semicolon.

I got a new scanner about three weeks ago and the path above is probably related to that, but I am unclear about why it would be changed if infact that is what happened.

Culver

Culver


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Just to double check, is that PATH entry under the User variables section or the System variables section? It's the System variables section we need to check/correct.

If you double click PATH, it should open the *Edit System Variable* window with the entire value in the *Variable value:* box highlighted. Press *CTRL+C* to copy it to the clipboard, then open Notepad and press *CTRL+V*. This will let you see the entire value.

Or you can click in the *Variable value:* box, and use the arrow keys to scroll.

It sounds like when you installed the scanner, it replaced the path instead of appending to it.
In that case, just edit the line in Notepad to add the SystemRoot items to the front of the line. If the only thing there is the line you posted, it will look like this:

```
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Common Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\Qt\Qt 4.3.3;
```
Then delete whatever is in the *Variable value:* box and paste the new line from Notepad there. Click OK back to the Desktop and then reboot.


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

Before you all get too deep into troubleshooting the executable, I just had a machine with malware that prevented chkdsk from running.

Pull the drive and run chkdsk while it's on another computer. A good AV scan would be a good idea too.


----------



## culver_tefft (Jan 27, 2009)

Dunedin, The Outcast & Johnny Tremaine,

Thank you all for your help. The path I sent in was the system path and it seemed to me also that the HP Scanner installation had replaced the path information after you inquired about what I had. By replacing the code per your key strokes and rebooting the command prompt now functions properly. Thanks Jpohnny for your insight for sure. I am pretty regular about my scans and had done those first to be sure it wasn't a worm or some other virus. The AVG didn't find anything. So thank you all for your help.

Sincerely,

Culver


----------



## Renodil (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello. I have a similar problem. I can run it using the Run box, but it won't work using the cmd. I get that "is not recognized as a internal or external command" message instead. I checked and I don't see %SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem there, so I can add it sure, but I don't know what the variable name should be.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

The variable name you edit is the *Path* variable, in the *System variables* section.
If *Path* is not listed, click *New...* to create it. Type *Path* for the *Variable name*.
The rest should be entered exactly as shown above, *%SystemRoot%* is the variable name to use in the *Variable value* box.


----------



## Renodil (Jun 26, 2006)

OK I do have the PATH one in there.

Variable name: PATH
Variable value: %USERPROFILE%\Commands

However I fail to see any line beginning with %SystemRoot%

Should I list all of the System Variables I see in the box below User variable for Administrator box?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Change the Path *Variable Value* box (Under the *System variables* section)to read this:

```
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%USERPROFILE%\Commands
```


----------



## Renodil (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I'll be damned. Somehow it got replaced with C:\Program Files\VDMSound

How the heck did that happen? Does it do that when it installs?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Programs should add to the path, not replace what is already there. Sometimes there's a glitch though.


----------



## Renodil (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah. Well, thanks again.


----------



## kstarling1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Right click 'My Computer/Properties/Advanced tab
Click 'Enviornment Variables'
Click on 'PATH' from the list of system variables
Does it read
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem

So what could be causing the issue when you have the correct path listed, getting Windows - Corrupt File - \_restore{1368902D-6A36-4B35-812D-DDC763090AC0}/RP593 is corrupt or unreadable?


----------

